# Germany to Venice via Austria and Lake Garda



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everybody. I remember in the old site something was mentioned about 2 or 3 things of which I am interested. I shall be travelling the second half of September from Germany (Murnau - between Munich and Garmich Partenkichen), through Austria to Italy via Lake Garda and then to Venice. Our motorhome is 30ft ( maybe 34ft if we change it). I understand that there may be extra charges for this size. My questions are:-

1. What are the possible routes and charges through Austria to Italy.
2. Which would be the better route? 1. Take the mountain pass (Brenner) via Autobahn, or (2) take the old road which runs in parrallel.
3. We have Dutch and German couples coming with us. Would it be cheaper to take another car so they can return to Germany whilst we carried on to Spain. Or, would it be cheaper to go only in our motorhome and return back to Murnau.
All your help will be most appreciated.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi John & Sandy

It's not the length, but the weight - over 3.5 tons you have to buy a smart toll card which can be horribly expensive because it classes you as a truck. This is for Austrian motorways, but I don't think you need it for the ordinary roads.
Sorry can't help on the others - we went a different route via France / Switzerland & Into Italy at Como on to Croatia. We stopped off at lake Garda on the way back - delightful. can supply details of the site we used if required (was on the database :roll: ) We were there in late september last year.
Also our harrasesd leader was in the area a few weeks ago.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that bognormike. We are over 3.5 and I thought it was something like that. That's one reason for thinking about the old road route. Thanks again.


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Bognormike, we're travelling to the Italian Lakes area in June for first time. Would be very interested for info on nice campsites or sostas in the area.
Metromary 8)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

*Trip To Venice from German and Austria via Lake Garda.*

 Further to my previous post. Does anyone know of the charges on Italian motorways for a large RV?


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Hi bognormike.. We too would be interested in any good sites you found in the Garda area. we are orf there in June too. I know there are loads of sites there but personal recommendation goes for a lot I think.... we would be looking for a smallish quiteish site.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Johnsw,

Heres the go box calculator which may be of use..

http://www.go-maut.at/go/overview.asp?ID=6013&Navi=7

select 'toll calculator light' and enter which Autobahns you intend to travel on for a price.

Happy travels,

pj


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that peejay. I have managed to find most of the information I require now. However, if anyone knows of any Aires or Free (Wild) Camping spots at Lake Garda and Mestre in Italy? I would be most grateful.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Seems that the Italian Lakes are popular this year, we are going over on 4th June for a couple of weeks. It will be our first time there also, anyone fancy a MHF party at the lakes?

Gaspode
(Ken & Jen)


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

*Party at the Lakes*

Party at the Lakes sounds great to me!! We're arriving in France on 2nd June and taking our time down. Should certainly be around Lakes from 10th - 18th June at which time we're heading for Verona Opera and on to Venice. If a get-together between those dates is on the cards, count us in!!
BTW, I e-mailed Camping Weekend at Lake Garda to find out about amperage and pitch sizes. I said we would be using camping cheques, but would pay for upgrade if required. Got a very brief reply stating that they do not have any pitches suited to a 7 metre van. Has anyone stayed there who can confirm this, at it crossed my mind that the Camping Cheques may have caused this response. Just wondering.
Mary :roll:


----------

